# Fishing The Canals At The Gold Coast - Advice Needed



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

My mate and I haven't been in the kayaks for a very long time, as the bass season has been closed and it has been freezing where we are.

We have decided to suck it up and make the trip to the salt somewhere. We both love the idea of fishing the canals but have no idea where to go, how to go about it, where to launch etc.

I know I have seen plenty of reports here of people doing the same thing so would really appreciate any advice?

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

The choice is endless if you want to fish the canals. Some launch sites where ive caught anything from bream-mangrove jacks include Jacobs Well, the Coomera river, behind Harbourtown, near the Gold Coast council chambers, numerous landlocked lakes that have tidal drains, Tallebudgera and Currumbin cks, the list is endless. This time of year you should have no trouble finding bream and trevally around the pontoons along with flathead and chopper tailor as well. Good luck.


----------



## thegreenmachine (Jun 26, 2010)

Structure. Any structure in canals, pontoons, jetties, rock walls, gravel bottom, weed beds etc. I've done particularly well at the mouths of Runnaway Bay canals where
they go into the broadwater. See if Clarkey will give away any of his secrets, I think he might be the GC canal King ;-)


----------



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks guys I really appreciate it.. we are keen as to hit the canals as it's been too long since we've gone to the salt.

Just waiting for mud crab season..


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

If you're in Brissy as your profile suggests, don't forget Raby Bay, much closer.


----------



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

Raby Bay? Haven't thought of that.. good to fish?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Take particular notice of where you're going because you may just get lost. I've heard it happens 

After a while every canal, boat, house and poolside nymph looks the same.


----------



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

We're thinking Runaway Bay is the way to go.. I imagine this area would get flogged by fishos, would we still stand a chance here?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

On its day it's sensational but it can be a tough place to fish. I've had best results on a running tide at dawn or dusk. I've seen a massive range of species taken from there though and you can usually find enough bream/flathead/trevally to keep things interesting.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Gday mate if your going to fish Runaway Bay a good place to put in is the northern end of Anglers Esp it's a nice beach/sand launch and the biggest canal system around the area alot of the abt boys fish in there when comps are on,you should be able to pick up a few flatties out the front also
Clarkey


----------



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

clarkey said:


> Gday mate if your going to fish Runaway Bay a good place to put in is the northern end of Anglers Esp it's a nice beach/sand launch and the biggest canal system around the area alot of the abt boys fish in there when comps are on,you should be able to pick up a few flatties out the front also
> Clarkey


Thanks for the advice! We will be heading to Anglers Esplanade then!


----------



## perk (Jul 29, 2010)

As another poster said if you are in brisbane there is also the redcliffe canals at newport. I haven't fished from a kayak there but i have fished from a boat throwing lures and we got some good bream and flathead. There are also trevally's, estuary cod and mangrove jack to be had. Our strategy was pretty simple we hit the bridge pylons and rock walls continuously moving around as we caught a couple in each spot.

Best of luck.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

> As another poster said if you are in brisbane there is also the redcliffe canals at newport. I haven't fished from a kayak there but i have fished from a boat throwing lures and we got some good bream and flathead. There are also trevally's, estuary cod and mangrove jack to be had. Our strategy was pretty simple we hit the bridge pylons and rock walls continuously moving around as we caught a couple in each spot.


I second this.

I have had some sensational days in the redcliff canals, with trevors and bream being the main species. My pb bream of 36cm came from under a boat about 2 minutes paddle from my launching area. Keep your lures close to the boats/pontoons and you'll be on, as Big Kev told me. Its also very convenient and close!


----------



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

We're pretty set on Runaway Bay at the moment but looks like we'll be making a trip to the Redcliffe canals soon too!


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Hehe awesome, let us know how you go and maybe I'll have to give runaway a go :lol: Good luck and tight lines!


----------



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

Just put up a trip report


----------

